# Canadian Indoor Nationals 2011



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Vince, is Lethbridge the office home of the indoor nats now?


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

January???? thought they are held in April???? thats when they where last year in Red Deer


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

thats typically when the Leth club can get the venue.... Kudos to Lethbridge for stepping up when no other club seems to want to host the indoor Nats 

since 05, (inception) Medicine Hat, Regina???, Winnipeg,Lethbridge, Red Deer, Red Deer ....

not certain of order there but you get the gist .... it would seem that nobody out east wants to host the Indoor nats and that is a shame


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

January is Earley!! I bet there will only be one tournement in manitoba before the nationals!! Looks like i'll be shooting indoor league at heights starting in december to get ready.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think deere is right I think only Brandon will be before Nats. Brandon is ussally Jan 10th or somewhere in there. Jan 22/23 that might be too close to my wedding aniversery.... that might be a tough one to pull past the wife.... here's hoping!!


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a 100% sure of that Reed but Jude Hooey who lives here is on the 3-D Board.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

January is the only time we can get the entire venue.



deere said:


> January???? thought they are held in April???? thats when they where last year in Red Deer


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

going to be really tought to make it this year that early in the winter,not looking forward to driving across the gap in the end of january can be sketchy at best!


----------

